# Platform help requested!



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am in the process of building a 3 piece, 5'x9' table that will rest on top of my pool table. Each section will be 3'x5' and made of 1/2 plywood with a homasote top. The sections will be framed in 1"x6" with handles on each piece and sash locks for joining each section. When the track is not in use, I plan on storing the 3 sections under the pool table.

Now, the hard part. I can't decide on how to frame out the bottom. Do I even need to frame the bottom? If so, I could use 1"x2" and have the frame just a little wider than the pool table dimensions so that it would slip down around the pool table. The benefit of this would be that it would minimize any sliding if (and when) someone leans into the table. Or, do I just glue some heavy duty foam around the perimiter that would rest on the top of the pool table rails, and perhaps supplement this with a small piece of 1"x?" that would actually be inside the table to minimize any sliding? Does anyone have any suggestions on how to do this that would prevent marring of the pool table rails?

Also, how do I approach wiring and the fact that I will eventually need some type of beefier power supply in the future?

AFxToo, if you have any layout suggestions, I would be very happy to see what you come up with.

Thanks!


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't set anything on a pool table....the top will get mared, the bumpers will surely get pressed on and if you ever rip the felt taking the thing apart you will have spent more than you want.

I would make tall sawhorses to support it over the table and just double up on space like that. Make them folders if you can.

Holding the sections together I would use screws and dimensional lumber....you want it apart, get the screw gun out and back out a few screws.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks AMX and AFxToo.

AMX, I've already started down the road of using the pool table as a support. I'm afraid of marring the fininsh and/or the felt as you say, but there has to be a way to accomplish this without damaging the pool table.

I'm envisioning more of what AFxToo has in mind, except no so elaborate. At least at first, anyway. I will chack the local JoAnn's fabric shop and see what they have in the store and take it from there. 

Anyone have any ideas as to how I should go about wiring the track?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Do you ask about wiring a track?*

Info on that can be found here...
And please don't skimp... You really don't want to do it more than once...
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
Scroll on down to power on the left side of the screen.
It will help you to do it right the first time...
Scott


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

It just doesn't matter how much padding you put under it....the weight will bear on the side bumpers and distort them and then there goes the pool table....

People with pool tables would really freak if people were to sit on them....

Sheets of ply and all the other stuff would be like people sitting on them for weeks.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Turbo880Kawasak (Feb 9, 2005)

in my opinion i would wait to mount the track permanatly like others said
so you get the layout you like 
i have a permanate door track 
and a 4x16 4 lane track that i am making changes on to get it how i like
below is some things i found interesting

wiring link 
here is a wiring guide it is in pdf adobie format 78 pages long
that is from this website wiring guide from here 

if you want to buld your own power supplies that are filtered, variable 1.2-30 volts at 5 amps 
make your own power supply 

here is some info on how to buld a wooden track and other info
how to wooden track


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Try this for a wiring schemetic

http://www.citizensoldier.org/fergysschematic.html

This is also a good article to read for building your controller/driver stations,it's down the page abit

http://www.citizensoldier.org/driversstations101.html


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

This is also a good site for info,alot of things designed for a resistor controller can actually be added to your track wiring ,if you are so inclined and have some electrical wiring experience.

http://home.att.net/~medanic/Tech-1.htm


----------



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all of the replies and suggestions.

AMX -- I hadn't thought about the bumpers. In examining the table, the rails are slightly higher than the cushions, so I am hoping and praying that the weight is born by the rails and the slot car table never actually the pool table cushions. Also, I would like to finish this by Christmas, so rethinking a 3 section table with collapsible legs is not going to happen at this time.

AFxToo -- I am going to frame it with 1"x6" on the sides and have it hang down approx 2" below the table edge. I will take 3" high density foam padding and cover the bottom of the table and inside edge of the 1"x6" with it to protect the pool table. I am also going to buy (or make) a heavy duty pool table cover made of vinyl. 

If this doesn't work, I can always design something with removable legs later as the slot car table is longer and wider than the pool table. Right now though, I want have something presentable for Christmas morning. 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Christmas Morning!?!?! 2005?!?! I've been working on my track for 3 years!!!


----------



## Auroraoldie (Dec 2, 2005)

Franko!
LOL! I'm certain that I too, will be working on mine for some time to come. However, I would like to have something that the kids and I can run the cars on.


----------

